# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Partitura muzikore

## francis-ak47

Tjeta juj  :buzeqeshje: 

A din kush ku me gjet partitura muzikore te muzikes shqipe , perferume per sax ose klarinet .... qa te ket nuk ka problem  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju falemderoj ne advance

----------


## user010

Besoj se nuk ke shpresa per kete. Per muzike te huaj ka me tone.

Por mundesh te luash kenget me vlc player ne shpejtesi te avashte, un e perdora nje here per nje pjese me sax edhe ndihmoi shume.

Ose transcribe (por eshte me leke, me duket transcribe i ri nxjerr edhe acorded).

----------


## francis-ak47

> Besoj se nuk ke shpresa per kete. Per muzike te huaj ka me tone.
> 
> Por mundesh te luash kenget me vlc player ne shpejtesi te avashte, un e perdora nje here per nje pjese me sax edhe ndihmoi shume.
> 
> Ose transcribe (por eshte me leke, me duket transcribe i ri nxjerr edhe acorded).


edi se nuk i gjen kund ne internet po hajt thash mas i ka kush te shkrume dhe po e ban zemren gur e po i scanon  :buzeqeshje:  

ide e bukur ajo e jotja me i transcribe e kam gjet 1 program po ala nuk e kam ba prove se nuk kam pas kohe , medhithate falemners shum shoku ja kalosh sa ma mire

----------

